# Selene from Topheavy.com?



## johnnny2005 (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone know where Selene from topheavy.com went?she was one of the finest models topheavy.com ever had!would be nice to know where she ever went to


----------



## drxprime (Nov 28, 2014)

Does nobody know? I was just thinking about this too. Have seen reposts of some images of her on tumblr lately.


----------

